# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Thaci apo Limaj?!

## mergimi98

Mbeshtetur ne aftesitee tyre intelektuale ,rolin e tyre ne Kosoven e para dhe pas luftes cili mendoni se duhet perkrahur per kryesimin e PDK-se ne Kosove ?

----------


## Brari

PDK ne Kosove dhe PS ne Shqiperi..sa me pare te shuhen si parti aq me mire i bejne Kombit..

----------


## Llapi

Hashim Thaçi Kryetar Fatmir Limaj Nenkryetar


Se kushe duhej pri PDK_se e kan dhan voten e vet 500 Delegatet  te kesaj partije ne Kongresin e tret zgjedhor qe u mbajt dit me pare ne Prishtine

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> PDK ne Kosove dhe PS ne Shqiperi..sa me pare te shuhen si parti aq me mire i bejne Kombit..


Brari, sipas teje nuk duhet te kete opozite as ne Kosove e as ne Shqiperi apo jo!

Sipas teje vetem LDK-ja ne Kosove duhet te jete, e asnje parti tjeter nuk duhet egzistuar apo jo.

----------


## Brari

opozite duhet te kete o arian qosi.. por jo pojate..

----------


## km92

Keto edhe hashim thaci edhe fatmir limaj nuk mund te ndaje them se te dyt jane te mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arb

> Keto edhe hashim thaci edhe fatmir limaj nuk mund te ndaje them se te dyt jane te mire


Jane te mire per dy hunj qe.efi...

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> opozite duhet te kete o arian qosi.. por jo pojate..


Brari pojati, te pelqen ty apo jo PDK tani eshte partia opozitare me e madhe ne Kosove.

Po sipas teje brar pojati cilja parti duhet te qene ne opozite!!!

----------


## alibaba

Qe po te pergjegjna une.Sipas Brarit ne opozite duhet me kane shkite, se keta jan marakli ne shkie e kane hanger e kan pi me ta nat e dit.

----------


## Fatjona19

FATMIR LIMAJ

----------

